

Hard-Core Career Advice for a 13-Year-Old - tuyguntn
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/31/hard-core-career-advice-for-a-13-year-old/

======
tuyguntn
"In fact, Mollie, I hope you drop out of school right now. Please?" do you
think this is good idea for 13-years old?

------
morpheous
Career advice for a 13 year old? - GTFOH

YOLO - a 13 year old shouldn't have to be worrying about a career FFS!

